# Conformation forum



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

This is a very nice board but why is there no chihuahua conformation forum? All breeders should strive to make thier puppies true to breed standard. JMHO. A purebred chihuahua should look like a chihuahua.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Well alot of us rescued............we here love the breed _regardless _if they look "off" to you............that was not a very good statement to make here :shock: . We only have a handful of breeders and they are all GREAT sources here not puppymills or out to make a buck.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

You are welcome to start a thread on conformation if you would like - we can always benefit from additional knowledge. 

The vast majority of people on this board have Chihuahuas just as pets and companions - we do not show them or breed them, so we aren't too concerned with the conformation. We just love them for who they are.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

try showdog.com mrs :wave:


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> Well alot of us rescued............we here love the breed _regardless _if they look "off" to you............that was not a very good statement to make here :shock: . We only have a handful of breeders and they are all GREAT sources here not puppymills or out to make a buck.


Wow, 3 moderators against me. When I see a breeders forum I also expect to see a conformation forum for that breed. If you think the Taco Bell dog was a representative for my breed, sorry your wrong. Not even close. It was a good representative for the "millers" and "BYBers". Kind of looked like a rat-terrier-chihuahua cross to me. Deer heads are not breed standard "per say". A chihuahua muzzle should be 1/3 the length of the head with the nose slightly pointed. :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't think any of us are disputing the things you wrote above - I agree the Taco Bell dog is not a true representation of what the breed is. I have not seen anyone on the board say that they think the Taco Bell is a good example of how a Chi should look, so I am not sure where your comment came from? I know that a "deer head" is not how Chihuahuas are supposed to look, but several people own them on this board and wouldn't trade them for all the money in the world. Some prefer that look despite the fact that it is not the true represenatation of that breed and some own that type of Chi because they are rescues. 

Again, I will reiterate - you are welcome to start a thread on conformation. As that thread grows, I can ask Admin to make a whole section for it. 

Sorry if we came across as being "against" you. That was not my intention!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> I don't think any of us are disputing the things you wrote above - I agree the Taco Bell dog is not a true representation of what the breed is. I have not seen anyone on the board say that they think the Taco Bell is a good example of how a Chi should look, so I am not sure where your comment came from? I know that a "deer head" is not how Chihuahuas are supposed to look, but several people own them on this board and wouldn't trade them for all the money in the world. Some prefer that look despite the fact that it is not the true represenatation of that breed and some own that type of Chi because they are rescues.
> 
> Again, I will reiterate - you are welcome to start a thread on conformation. As that thread grows, I can ask Admin to make a whole section for it.
> 
> Sorry if we came across as being "against" you. That was not my intention!


I agree with you completly Boogaloo.  

Tom as a breeder and shower, I have and as I am sure you have as well, come across those litters that you are breeding for show and one or more of the pups come out not to be a good representaion of the breed. And I also know that there are alot of " backyard" breeders out there trying to make a buck. No matter what your opinoin is they will ALWAYS exsit. You will never stop them.
As in defence of my fellow members, I think what you said will offend most that do have have the "deer" chihuahua and your comment was very unessary. This is not a breeding board, It is a place for all that have 
cobby, deer and mixed type of chihuahuas to come and share the love of thier chihuahuas, hopefully without the fear of being attacted by someone telling them their chihuahuas are not a representation of the breed. I am 100% sure that 99.9% of the members here have done their homework on the breed and are well aware of the breed standard. If not, then we try to educate them with there questions. As I can tell by the little beauty you have on your avtar, this is not a show dog and lacks the " breed quailty" but that does not stop you from loving any less :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks KJ in fact there is always an edge to Tom's posts and I am getting a tad weary of it! :x


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep as to stir up problems :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

So Tom what should we do with all those chihuahua's that dont fit the 'breed standards'????? What, are they so much inferior to the show dogs??? Your comments are very offensive and I suggest you rethink what kind of forum you want to be part of. If you want to be with all the stuck-up breeders in the world then find another forum....here we dont discriminate just because people have chi's that are too big or have the wrong shaped head or are mixes. My three girls definately dont fit the breed standards but they are the best dogs I have ever owned in my life and wouldnt change them for the world!!!! 
Are you a breeder? It scares me to think what you do with your pups that dont fit the standard. Do you still find them loving homes? Do you treat them any different then the 'show dogs'.
Gosh this really urked me! You have a lot of nerve suggesting that our dogs are any less of a chihuahua just because of their looks.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes Tom I would like to know your answer to Jess question please


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont think he will answer...too bad. Maybe he realized he looks foolish suggesting a dog is any less of a dog because of 'faults'.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes and he was the one who wanted this made as a forum and he wont even answer our questions - dogs are perfect to the owner and you have no right to say they arent :?


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

I only meant since this is a breeder forum, a conformation forum would be good. And no,whole litters are not show quality, and no, whole litters are not breeding quality. But yes, pet quality is great for a pet but not for a breeding chi. This is not a show forum or a pet forum, it IS a breeding forum. So I thought (stupid me) a conformation forum for those interested in improving the breed might be in order. Guess I was wrong.
Sorry.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Well if I misunderstood your intentions I appologize. Its just that you came across very harsh sounding and it really put off a lot of us. Its extremely important to re-read things you write before posting, just to make sure it doesnt come across wrong. We all know what we are thinking when we post something, but sometimes that doesnt come across with the actual words we write. 
If you were just suggesting we have a conformation thread I think that would be a great idea but lots of members have stated your posts have an edge to them...whether or not you realize that but next time just read over your posts and make sure it doesnt sound preachy.
You are right though, this is the breeder section...not the rescue or general chi chat...I think starting a conformation thread would be great.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you definately came across as if that the only chis that counted were the ones that looked good and to the proper standard etc, I think above all as a pet the main thing is a sound temprement - we are a chihuahua forum not a show dog forum :wave:


----------



## jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk (Jan 11, 2005)

*MY DOGS ARE PURE CHIS*

If some body has a little dog out there that has one bit of chi in it, leave them to it chis are dominant little animals chihuahua will always come threw, good luck to you, my dogs are pure bred, do not have a problem with chi mix, people to to there own taste


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i think a conformation forum or like a show one or something would prob be a good idea a lot of people like to talk about there chis and showing etc


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree we need a conformation forum or a show forum, I dont think he was saying pet quality chihuahuas are inferier or dont deserve a good home. I think It is important to meet the standard, and i beileve no dog should be bred unless it represents the standard. Because this is a breeders section I think we do need a place to discuss pedigrees and conformation.


----------

